# Private medical insurance



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi all, does anyone know of a private medical insurance company in Portugal or UK that will cover pre-existing conditions ie diabetes, for when we will no longer be covered by the UK EHIC cards? 

Can you also help out with a Diabetic organisation in Portugal.

Many thanks.

Beverley


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

*Healthcare*



beverleyp said:


> Hi all, does anyone know of a private medical insurance company in Portugal or UK that will cover pre-existing conditions ie diabetes, for when we will no longer be covered by the UK EHIC cards?
> 
> Can you also help out with a Diabetic organisation in Portugal.
> 
> ...


I don't know of any diabetic organisation but I do know that the treatment of diabetes at our local health centre is not the same as the UK. There are no regular checks although tests were done when we first registered at the centre. In addition, although insulin is free, we have to pay for needles and test strips.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I assume you are in the NHS there which is why you are getting the insulin free? I am on tablets which would be also free whilst covered by UK NHS until 2011. My concern is the cost of it all when EHIC expires to 2021 when I will be a pensioner!


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> Thanks for the reply. I assume you are in the NHS there which is why you are getting the insulin free? I am on tablets which would be also free whilst covered by UK NHS until 2011. My concern is the cost of it all when EHIC expires to 2021 when I will be a pensioner!


We are both pensioners covered in the Portuguese Health Service under the reciprocal agreement with the UK. All our medicines would be free in the UK but Dave's cost around 40 euros a month here. They are subsidised but can still be quite expensive.


----------

